# Injuries



## Cloud (Oct 11, 2002)

Speaking from your personal experiences how common are injuries while training in Jujitsu? I train in Tae Kwon Do, and Box on my own, but I feel one dimensional by only practicing stand up fighting. I was wanting to take some Jujitsu classes, but I have two metal plates in my left forearm, so if their is a great risk of injury I wouldn't want to risk it. I guess if I found the right instructor he would work around it, and just show me the moves and not use them on that limb or whatever.

But what do you guys think? I think Jujitsu looks awesome btw. No matter the style.


----------



## George Martin (Oct 11, 2002)

I would stay away from any grappling or aikido.  Yo have had a significant injury.  It seems that you had a good surgical result and consequential recovery.  Why endanger that.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 11, 2002)

Well, traditional jujitsu can be practised safely without much risk to the arm. If you find a classical school that DOES NOT have sparring on the syllabus you might be able to train in it, as long as you understand the risks to yourself.

A long-term injury that doesn't cause much pain shouldn't stop you from training in one style of jujitsu or another.

Styles for you to avoid would be anything combining Judo with Jujitsu, or Brazillian Jujitsu, as these will both contain lots of sparring and grappling on the ground.

I'd recommend my own style, but the organisation doesn't have many clubs in the states....


----------



## Cloud (Oct 12, 2002)

One guy in my class is a Blackbelt in Jujitsu, he said American. Later once I pick up TKD I might ask him to show me the basics.


----------



## Yari (Oct 15, 2002)

Most serious styles/ dojos should be able to take into consideration to your arm. But, after you've told the people in the dojo about, you still can meet people who don't ( and people who forget) now about it. So you would have to tell people all the time about it.

/Yari


----------



## Cloud (Oct 18, 2002)

I really wouldn't want to do the whole Belt System or anything like that. I just want to learn the basic moves for self defense. Standup arts don't count for diddly when you get taken down.

If I just learned those from 1 person I don't think I would be at great risk of injury do you?


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

On my self.

I have Had broken fingers & toes.

Cracked my Ribs & Brused them.

Twisted my Ankels.

Blown out my Knee a couple of times.

Yet I Love it so i keep coming Back for more 

Blood has been spilt From my head,Nose & mouth.

Training is tuff but i would not have it any other Way.


  :wavey:


----------



## Aegis (Oct 18, 2002)

But you train in BJJ rather than traditional. Since you actually use competetive sparring there is a greater chance of you getting hurt.

Our training is non-competetive; the attacks are fully commited, but we are in no way at odds with our _uke_. The worst injury I've recieved in Jujitsu was to my pride!


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

I think i've said this Before no I do not Train BJJ.

I like & have Practise it 


I do Submisson Grappling.

Which has a lot of Wrestling & Submissons

USJJF is the Ju Jitsu I have competed in 
& it is  considered Japanies.

I compete in there  Kumite
Which has Strikes & Submisson.

I thinki BJJ is Great
& is verry interesting to me.
But it's not what i do.

 USJJF has Ne-Waza, Nage- Waza & Atmi-Waza  
They alow  Arm & Leg Submissons , Chokes Strikes & pin's

Submisson Grappling
We do Gi no Gi 
 With strikes & no Strikes.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 18, 2002)

OK, Jujitsu with Kumite doesn't strike me as being classical, which is what I was referring to. Anyone who trains in a classical style of Jujitsu can feel free to correct me on this.

However, I thought you were in BJJ because of all the UFC stuff you keep talking about. My point remains valid: in non-competetive Jujitsu you can learn a lot of strong defensive techniques with very little risk of injury.


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

I am A UFC Fan
& I have Done MMA.

I love Martial Arts so i Love To Read about Them
& Write about Them.


To My Knowledge Kumite has been done in Japan
For Centuries.

They know Stand Up & Ground Fighting

:yinyang:


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 19, 2002)

injuries that doesn't hurt or hurt in long term shouldn't stop u from practicing by any means
u should go n ask teachers and ask wat do they think about ur situation...in my TKD class there's guy who hav probs with feet and he practice very diligently...just my teacher need to be bit careful while giving him techniques n excercises... and he deonst mind refining for him too...
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 19, 2002)

You could train in judo or jj, BUT, the key and vital point is to find a class where the instructor will work with you AND keeps control of the class. I have seen many injuries occur that should not have happened because the class was less disciplined in their practice. Our head instructor has pins and rods in his leg. He only allows certain black belts to throw him now becaues he knows we will take care of him. Jita Kyoei- Mutual welfare and Benefit, needed by all , all the time. Avoid training with people who need to prove how good they are, they will hurt you.

                                                              Peace
                                                                 Dennis


----------



## Yari (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cloud _
> 
> *I just want to learn the basic moves for self defense. *


Sorry no such thing as basics and non-basic. There is nothing else than basic's.


> *
> Standup arts don't count for diddly when you get taken down.
> *


Maybe because your looking into the wrong standup art, or is it because your pre-mind-defined?


> *
> If I just learned those from 1 person I don't think I would be at great risk of injury do you? *



Depends on the person and styl, and your own intentions.

Probably not what you wanted to hear, but it's my two cents.


/Yari


----------



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

If U have been taken down
Then the styand up is gone

How Ever U can Strike on The Ground
And there is always Submisson option

Yes!
It does depend on the person.
:bomb: :EG: :bomb:


----------



## LeeKrol (Oct 25, 2002)

Cloud,

I am currently going through the therapy after my ACL reconstruction.  I know this is a different injury than yours, but the bottom line is I am hurt, and am planning to come back to the martial arts and do my submission grappling.  

You can do the martial arts without getting hurt.  Like I have discovered, you have to work within your own realm.  If I feel uncomfortable with anything I'm doing, I don't do it until I feel physically ready.

Until I get back onto the mat, I am doing some pretty heavy weight training.

No matter what the injury, if you love the martial arts, you'll come back.  Find one thats right for you.

Good luck.


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cloud _
> 
> *Speaking from your personal experiences how common are injuries while training in Jujitsu? I train in Tae Kwon Do, and Box on my own, but I feel one dimensional by only practicing stand up fighting. I was wanting to take some Jujitsu classes, but I have two metal plates in my left forearm, so if their is a great risk of injury I wouldn't want to risk it. I guess if I found the right instructor he would work around it, and just show me the moves and not use them on that limb or whatever.
> 
> But what do you guys think? I think Jujitsu looks awesome btw. No matter the style. *



Just use commen sense and you won't get hurt.  Make sure you're training partner knows about your injury and when you feel a lock coming on tap very early and you should be fine.  Also, learn to breakfall so when you're thrown you will be safe.  I cracked the head of the radius near the elbow doing judo because I put my hand out instead of going with a throw and suffered the consequences.  Control is the key.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Cloud (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah I think I am going to go for it after I get to a Red Belt in TKD. I'm not going to let fear of injury stand in my way of doing something I want to do.


----------



## Unk (Oct 30, 2002)

One would think that if your arm can stand up to boxing (hitting heavy bag, etc) you should be fine in JJ.  Just be careful.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unk _
> 
> *One would think that if your arm can stand up to boxing (hitting heavy bag, etc) you should be fine in JJ.  Just be careful. *



Jujitsu can be a LOT more aggrevating to an injury than that. Just because you can punch doesn't mean you can withstand a throw, or an armlock put on quickly...

Best bet is to tell whoever yu're training with about your injury *regardless of how many times you've trained with them before*. This means they might get annoyed with you for mentioning it all the time, but they will at least know about it.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2002)

If you have good break falls you shouldn't really get hurt at all.  I have never even learned a real break fall and I have never been seriously hurt doing subbmission grapping doing USJJF stlye JJ, or the few times I have done Bjj.  which can be done even with your injury, you need to spar to get rank in BJJ but you don't need rank to learn.


----------

